# Duplicate UEFI Boot Entries



## phalange (Mar 25, 2020)

New install of FreeBSD 12.1 on an ASRock Taichi X99 mobo.  It's a dual-boot system with W10 and FreeBSD on separate internal drives.  I select the desired OS using the UEFI boot menu on startup.

Here's the issue: on every reboot, there is a duplicated boot entry for the FreeBSD drive in the UEFI boot menu.  This list grows without ending.  These dupes are not visible in the FreeBSD bootloader, because they all point to the FreeBSD bootloader.

I can delete the extra entries using efibootmanager, but they keep coming back.  As an note, I have installed various Linuxes on this device and saw this behavior with Centos only.  At that time I simply moved on without diagnosing because I had no futher use for Centos.

Any suggestions of where to start?


----------



## tingo (Mar 27, 2020)

You have checked that your machine has the latest bios / uefi available?


----------



## phalange (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes


----------

